# combo switch



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a dimmer switch/receptacle combo? They sell switch/receptacle combos here but I could really use a dimmer switch/receptacle combo.


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

I went ahead and removed the 1G box there and replaced it with a 2G Old Work Box to fix the problem. I didnt want to because I had to cut into finished, thin plywood. I figured the finish would chip too much when I cut through it.

It didnt turn out too bad though.

But for future reference I'm still curious about my original question.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

You can roll your own using Despard devices and yokes....


----------



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

What kind of dimmer do you have, one with a single pole and a knob. If so can't you use the switch/plug plate and use the switch side for the dimmer. I am sure it is not as easy as this though because if it was you probably would have dsone it already.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

L. B. Condulet said:


> You can roll your own using Despard devices and yokes....


Do they make a despard dimmer switch? I was looking for a toggle dimmer a while back and had no luck. If you know of a supplier or web link could you post it, I need (would like) one, it would avoid a lot of tile work.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I seem to remember a little rotary Despard dimmer, but I just googled and ebay'd and came up empty.


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

darren said:


> What kind of dimmer do you have, one with a single pole and a knob. If so can't you use the switch/plug plate and use the switch side for the dimmer. I am sure it is not as easy as this though because if it was you probably would have dsone it already.


I was using a normal toggle switch looking dimmer. It has the toggle switch with a little "mini slider" on the side that you use for the dimming.

But in the end I used a 2G box witha 2G plate like you described. One side was a switch and the other was a duplex receptacle.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Was this in your garage? (recep at switch height)
I can't imagine plywood walls in a kitchen.
but then again, I can't imagine worrying about chipping the plywood walls in a garage, or why a dimmer would be wanted in a garage.

To sum it up, I have no clue, sorry to waste your time


----------



## gravtyklz (Dec 24, 2005)

No it's in a room outside of the kitchen.

Originially this area was going to be a desk, but now its a bookshelf. And they dont want to hang the cord out of the bookshelf to the near by receptacle.

I've used a rotozip for things like this, but they have that tendency to wanna go off course....or maybe thats just my own tendency? In anycase I didnt wanna take the chance.


----------

